

Is Ripple about to Make Waves? - bitmaven
http://forums.tagpad.com/questions/56/is-ripple-about-to-make-waves

======
error54
The site (<https://ripple.com/>) is down. Every link I click on ends get me a
401 error. I'm guessing they're having technical difficulties?

------
MrMcFlubber
That's some impressive backing.

